# MuscleTech - Jay Cutler Interview: July 2009



## Arnold (Sep 4, 2009)

*MuscleTech - Jay Cutler Interview: July 2009*






YouTube Video


----------



## P-funk (Sep 4, 2009)

lol - calories going up yet losing weight!  drugs for the win!!

patrick


----------



## Arnold (Sep 4, 2009)

yeah but he is looking massive!


----------



## P-funk (Sep 4, 2009)

Prince said:


> yeah but he is looking massive!




yea, he is a total freak!  He looks like a comic book now.  I can't believe how big some of these guys are getting.

patrick


----------



## TrojanMan60563 (Sep 4, 2009)

omg he looks amazing...and HUGE...its unreal


----------



## DiGiTaL (Sep 4, 2009)

Did he say 20 sets per body part..


----------



## TrojanMan60563 (Sep 4, 2009)

DiGiTaL said:


> Did he say 20 sets per body part..



yea he did...I thought it would be more. I get around 15 per part and sometimes feel like a slacker. I have been doing 6-8 reps for 3 working sets per exercise and that seems to keep sets down...but Jay is saying 8-10 reps for 20 sets...that is a lot of volume.


----------

